# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Bellabeat Leaf, smart activity tracker made for women, Bellabeat, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Bellabeat

bellabeat.com/products/leaf-urban

bellabeat.com/products/leaf-chakra

----------


## Airicist

Bellabeat Leaf 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> Bellabeat Leaf is a smart activity tracker made for women that tracks their activity, sleep, nutrition, calories burned and stress level.

----------


## Airicist

Bellabeat Leaf hands-on: a female wearable I wouldn't mind wearing! 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> There are very few wearables designed to fit a woman's fashion needs, and this happens to be one of our favorites! Come check it what it can do.

----------


## Airicist

LEAF - The world's smartest piece of jewelry

Published on May 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Bellabeat LEAF review - pretty wearable tech

Published on Aug 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The Leaf - The health tracker designed for women

Published on Nov 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Leaf urban by Bellabeat

Published on Sep 19, 2016




Leaf nature by Bellabeat

Published on Sep 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Leaf Urban bracelet

Published on Oct 21, 2016




> Here you can see the video with a detailed step by step guide how to transform your Leaf Urban into a pretty bracelet.

----------

